# Starter clicking



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I just noticed yesterday that when I start my car, the start clicks once before turning over. 
Is that a sign that my starter is going out?
I have an 05, so I know it will start showing it's age sooner or later.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Could be the bendix... Take a screw driver and cross the + and - screws to jump it.... NO, wait they are sealed, that was OLD school.... Thats what we did back in the day..... plus make like an indian give it a rapaho with a hammer.:willy: 

Times were simpler then........ Sounds like a bendix clicking if you have a manual you can push and pop the clutch to start it. 

IDEA.. Locally we have an alternator and starter place that will rewind the starters for a lot cheaper then buying a new one plus you'll have the original casing and internal workings. YA DON'T wanna go to AutoZone and get a cheapie re-manufactured one. Guaranteed for life my a$$. 

Check in your area and see if there is a place that does this.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Possibly the solenoid or maybe the relay. Try having the battery tested as well, sometimes when they get weak this can happen.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you saying the starter clicks and doesn't turn over the motor and you have to hit the key a second time? Or are you saying it clicks and then turns over the motor the first turn of the key??


----------

